# Fantasy "Theatre of Battle" @ Wayland Games Centre Essex



## dmarkham

Just letting people know about our Warhammer Fantasy event running in september

Theatre of Battle is a one day, 3 round event. Players use 2000pt armies selected from any current Warhammer Army Book.

Models do not have to be painted, although awards are available for best painted armies.

Tickets for this event are £10 and include lunch

More details can be found on the Waland Games Centre Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/426749714131431/

hope to see some of you there


----------

